# Limited Atonement and the Lord's Supper



## cultureshock (Apr 14, 2005)

Could someone explain how limited atonement works with Luke 22:19-22, when Christ says his body is given for "you" (plural) while Judas sits at the table?

Brian


----------



## sastark (Apr 14, 2005)

Brian, I believe this has been discussed previously on the board. You may want to do a search for "Judas" and "Lord's Table" or "Lord's Supper" and see what you come up with.


----------



## The Lamb (Apr 15, 2005)

Christ also uses the word "many"


----------

